# Moving to Dubai!



## danieldj (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello.

I live in Sweden and I just graduated from an IT-education. So I want t o move to Dubai and get a job there. Is there anyone who lives there who could help me out? 

Or any idea where or how I could begin?

Thanks

Sincerely,
D


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------



## danieldj (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh well, that's awkward. You see, the best way to find a job is through contacts and I don't have any contacts in Dubai. My first idea is to find a job, then move there.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Good luck with that pf.


----------



## danieldj (Jun 17, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Good luck with that pf.


What's pf?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

May I ask why do you want to move to Dubai? 

As a recent graduate (so I imagine no experience) and in the field of IT (which is saturated of candidates who are willing to work for very little money) I can't imagine this being a great career move for you to be honest.


----------



## danieldj (Jun 17, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> May I ask why do you want to move to Dubai?
> 
> As a recent graduate (so I imagine no experience) and in the field of IT (which is saturated of candidates who are willing to work for very little money) I can't imagine this being a great career move for you to be honest.


Honestly, I hear that you get more money there.. also, I want to live in dubai. A country that I like, that is beautiful.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

For a recent graduate IT job I don't think that would be the case - that is provided you are actually able to find a job without experience.

You are better off getting a few years experience in Sweden first.


----------



## danieldj (Jun 17, 2013)

I've 1 year experience, with school it'll be around 3 years.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

danieldj said:


> I've 1 year experience, with school it'll be around 3 years.


if school counts as 'expeirence' i'm going to re-write my CV!!

I'll add 5 years at University, and 13 at school, to add a total 18 years to a 16 year long career so far......

Wow! I have 34 years of experience, and i'm only 40!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

what kind of experience? Doing exactly what?


----------



## danieldj (Jun 17, 2013)

vantage said:


> if school counts as 'expeirence' i'm going to re-write my CV!!
> 
> I'll add 5 years at University, and 13 at school, to add a total 18 years to a 16 year long career so far......
> 
> Wow! I have 34 years of experience, and i'm only 40!!


Haha, I get your point, but i mean trainee-ship in different companies , which is a job but not paid.


----------



## danieldj (Jun 17, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> what kind of experience? Doing exactly what?


experience of what I graduated in. I worked as regular people but I didn't get paid, school paid me instead.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi

My advice, coming from someone who has been here for 2 months and it actively looking for an IT based role, is don't think about moving here unless:

a) You have a lot of spare cash to fund your stay here until you find a position, which could be months! 

b) You manage to get a job while still living in Sweden, that will help with the transition 

Sorry if that sounds harsh but its true


----------



## danieldj (Jun 17, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> Hi
> 
> My advice, coming from someone who has been here for 2 months and it actively looking for an IT based role, is don't think about moving here unless:
> 
> ...


Doesn't sounds harsh too me at all, thank you for your advice.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

danieldj said:


> experience of what I graduated in. I worked as regular people but I didn't get paid, school paid me instead.


Right, I was after more specific information. Do you mean IT support? Programmer? Databases? 'IT' is a VERY broad term.


----------



## danieldj (Jun 17, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Right, I was after more specific information. Do you mean IT support? Programmer? Databases? 'IT' is a VERY broad term.


It security technician. I wouldn't mind with first-second line support. in other words, with it-support jobs. Maybe there is an company that only hires people like that in Dubai.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

vantage said:


> Wow! I have 34 years of experience, and i'm *only 40*!!


Nice try, grandpa...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

danieldj said:


> It security technician. I wouldn't mind with first-second line support. in other words, with it-support jobs. Maybe there is an company that only hires people like that in Dubai.


OK, this is helpful but is also what I was afraid you would say. IT support jobs are not well paid and I do not mean to discourage you but it will very difficult to land such type of job while you are away, because there are literally hundreds if not thousands of people who are already based here and who can fill these job positions immediately and be happy to take low salaries. Another alternative is to save some money and then move but even then you need to be aware of the fact that you will face a lot of competition from people with way more experience than you and the pay will not be good, not to mention that it may take you months before you find a job as someone already suggested.

Some jobs in Dubai pay very well but unfortunately not this field and especially not at entry/junior level.

If you insist on moving to Dubai then have a look at the salaries thread to see what type of packages are people being offered and for what type of roles so you get a better feel of what kind of jobs are the best paid. At least it will help you to prepare for a move in the medium/long term. I think for now you are better off getting a job in Sweden.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I think you could come. I totally understand your quest. I would have done the same. For starters who can deal with having neighbours like the norwegean and the Finnish?

I bet you are tired of seeing all that blonde women every day well I would and living in a place that is very organized with jobs, social security net yeah I got it. You need some uncertainty in life as a new grad... to see if you can really get by you know by making LOTS of money as a new grad cuz certainly all new grads make hell of a money everywhere.

Only in countries like Sweden the school would pay the student to work

I hope you learned what irony means...


----------



## danieldj (Jun 17, 2013)

Alright, I get your points guys, thanks!


----------

